# McKay Lake Ontario



## lenray (Dec 17, 2001)

Any of you folks fish this lake that is south and east of LONGLAC????


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I haven't len but have a great time, and please POST PICS!


----------



## Supa Roosta (Jul 1, 2003)

I've fished it!

Yes you shouldn't have any problems launching your boat.
If I remember correctly there is camping available but as to amenities I couldn't tell you, we ruffed it in a cozy cabin in Long Lac.
McKay is where all the locals go the get away from the "City". 
Species include Walleye, Pike, Perch and Lakers if I'm not mistaken.

It's been about 5 years since I've fished this lake.

If you get up to Long Lac stop by Skinners and tell Tim, that Tom, Al's buddy from Michigan said Hi, wants to know if he wants to lose another hat!


----------



## lenray (Dec 17, 2001)

Thanks for the reply. I am usually fishing VERY remote lakes and understand this lake isn't that.
Were there a lot of other boats there. It is a decent size lake with the two channels going about 12 miles long est.
Could you give any suggestions as where to fish north or south channel etc.
Again thanks for the help.
len at clare


----------



## Supa Roosta (Jul 1, 2003)

Len,

Compared to the other lakes in the area (exception being Nippigon) there is more boat traffic, but nothing to compare with here.
Again the impact is due to locals looking for recreation time, and we both know how heavily populated the bush is up there.
As far as where to fish, I couldn't really be specific as I was more or less being guided by a good friend from Long Lac.
But as with most of the fishing up there I don't think you'll be killing yourself locating fish.
Most of the locals and bait shop will point you in the right direction.
Now as to OUR favorite haunts, most are extremely remote and you hump your gear (boat, motor, etc) in off a two track, then often up to a half mile deeper and dropping hundreds of feet down steep overgrown ridges. These are kept pretty tight lipped about.


----------



## lenray (Dec 17, 2001)

Hello S-R

My friend and I have a number of boats up in that area 12-14 that we have worked back into remote lakes and we hide them there. It was a lot of work with a chain saw and just plain hard work to get to those waters.
We have never seen or seen signs that others are on the water--sounds like you know what we mean.
Connections from some locals can help a lot finding good places.
I have been fishing 100 miles north of Pickle Lake the village on the Pipestone River- Pickle is the farthest village north to be driven on a hard road and we go another 100 on decent gravel--in Ontario that is.
Going to McKay would save us 1000 miles total per trip--just not interested in being on water if many others are there--since we are not into that. Will give it a try--thanbks for your help.


----------



## Supa Roosta (Jul 1, 2003)

Len,

We have the same set-up (boats out in the bush) but not as many, only 5 so far.

The pristine enviroment coupled with total solitude really spoils you. 

Let me know how it all goes!

Take care, and save a few for seed,

TGS


----------



## lenray (Dec 17, 2001)

hELLO sUPA

The boats are 12-14 footers and total six--sorrry for the misinformation.
When ytou say the locals go there for recreation--you don't mean skiiiing and tubing etc. do you????
It looks like you can get into Little McKay Lake from the main body--have you been there??
There is a dam at the mouth of the Pic River--probably from logging days--does the water level go up and down??

thanks for your help.

len


----------

